# Sammich (direct solving) example solves, for 4x4; reintroduction



## rachmaninovian (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello world. I have been dormant for years now; basically being conscripted out of high school wasn't fun… and school of course soon right after ;p

I am a rising Junior @ IU.

For those who don't know me: I use sammich. For all cubes. 4x4 was my specialty! I do not use CFOP for 3x3 because I'm faster with my version of corners first aka sammich.

Here's an example solve for the 4x4; I have recently achieved a 37.78 single, and a 47.47 ao12. And since it's the summer and I have an excuse to slack off for a few days after a recital…here is it! I might do more example solves in the next few days. Give me feedbacks!




Scramble: U' B2 f' r D U' L' U2 L r F' R U D F B' R D' B' R U f F L' r2 R B' r2 u U L r2 R' F' (White top, green front when scrambling)

Inspection: (x’)

First 2 centers:

White center: Dw2 U’ Rw’+x’
Yellow center: L2 Uw’ Rw U2 Rw’ y’ L’ Dw U’ Rw U2 Rw’
White corners: L y U2 R U R U2 R U2 R
Yellow corners: U2 R’ U R’ F U’ R U F2 R2 (CLL)

F8D (First 8 dedges): 

Stage 1:
Yellow-Red dedge: Dw z’ (Rw’+l)2 U’ M’ U
Yellow-Blue dedge: x U’ l’ U2 l r U’
Yellow-Orange dedge: (Rw’+l) L’ U’ l’ U2 l2 U’

Stage 2:
z2 R (positioning keyhole dedge on RU position)
White-Red dedge: L U’ l’ U2 l2 U’
White-Orange dedge: Lw (Lw+r’) U’ M’ U
White-Green dedge: (Lw+r’) r’ U r U2 l r U
White-Blue dedge: L2 U’ r’ U2 r2 U’
Yellow-Green dedge: R’ U R U’ r U2 r2 U’ R’ U’

Sandwich!

B2D (Bottom 2 Dedges): 

R’ (positioning)
Dw2 r2 Dw2 (to preserve red center cubie attached to red-green edge piece)
x’ r’ U2 r U2 r (optimal alg that moves UFl+Ufl+Ubl, or UFl and l center block on U to FDr+1x2 r center block on D)

L2D:
M’ U M’ U M’ U2 M U M U M U2

Centers:

Attempt to solve U (orange) from D and F;

Alg 1: Diagonal adjacent swap
l' U r U’ l U r’ U’ r U l’ U’ r’ U l U’

mental note: Orange center incomplete;

x’

Attempt to solve U (green from D and F)
Alg 2: Opposite Niklas
U’ r2 U l2 U’ r2 U l2

Mental note: spot 3 cycle between orange, green, and red.

Alg 3: Adjacent Niklas
U l’ U’ r U l U’ r’

3-cycle to solve cube (with cancellations at the end):
U’ r U r’ u2 r U’ r’ Uw2 U’


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 14, 2015)

oh hi there! i remember watching your videos when i first started with cubing


----------

